# Not your Average afternoon!



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

This should get some bites, spent yesterday afternoon doing some herp photography and well, I was in some shots in the end, and clearly I'm still alive to tell the tale.


----------



## alexr (Feb 2, 2006)

:shock: Can't see you kissing any of them (chicken!)


----------



## basketcase (Feb 2, 2006)

look out cause here it comes.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Well might as well get to the big exceitement. My fav ven first


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Well Im no good at waiting.. Come on basketcase, nothing I havent heard before I assure you!

This one will get you going!


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 2, 2006)

your crazy


----------



## ad (Feb 2, 2006)

Realistic looking rubber snakes there Pugsly! 
Had us all fooled into thinking you were a crazy bastard. lol
Cheers
Ad


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

> Realistic looking rubber snakes there Pugsly!



PMSL yeah I really thought I would get away withit bugger.. :wink: 



> Had us all fooled into thinking you were a crazy illegitimate child.



Yeah more like it...


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

So come on everyone guess them all!


----------



## basketcase (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm trying to so hard to restrain myself, i just want someone else to say it.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Go for ya life mate, let me guess, YOU IDIOT!!!! ARE YOU CRAZY!

na prob something worse but its cool mate, im still here, if I thought I was going to get bitten I wouldnt have done it!


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 2, 2006)

That is awesome... i would love to see these snakes in person.

Good stuff mate.


----------



## saikrett (Feb 2, 2006)

are they your animals?


----------



## basketcase (Feb 2, 2006)

i wonder how many ppl think they're going to get bitten... anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 2, 2006)

SO COOL, 

RBBS
Eastern tiger snake
Lowland copperhead?
Stephens banded snake?
Common death adder? (red phase)?
Eastern brown snake?


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

> are they your animals?



No, but I had and do have full faith in the owner of these. TRUST ME!



> i wonder how many ppl think they're going to get bitten... anyone care to take a guess?



Thats fine mate, its not you holding them, its me so you don't need to worry.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Very close Gilleni Just missed one.


----------



## basketcase (Feb 2, 2006)

gilleni,

stephens=broad head


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 2, 2006)

Ohhh, they are SO similar, In Wilson and swans guide, it is very hard to tell the diff...


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Correct well done, I bet lots of people wouldnt be able to tell..


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 2, 2006)

Worse mistakes have been made...


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Pugsly,

I am going with you next time. That copperhead is so damn fine.

Simone.


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 2, 2006)

Me too... but i shotgun the RBBS.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok Simone, Ill bring ya along, was definately an experience! And to think I only wanted some diamonds shots and thats what I end up doin! 

Wouldn't take it back and I would do it again.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2006)

You're definately a crazy illegitimate child! I'll stick to my pythons thanks :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 2, 2006)

Mmmm, nice snakes. Dont know whats more dangerous, free handling vens or letting your dragons drive? :wink: 

I'm sure alot of people free handle elapids in the privacy of their homes. Perhaps it is best kept private, I dont know? I appreciate the pics and they do well to show elapids as the peace loving animals I believe them to be. But......my concern is not for you, rather "our" hobby. I'm sure most herpers understand the potential of negative press that would be generated toward herpetoculture if one of our own were to suffer a serious bite. If this has been considered, and you still decide to free handle, then so be it. We live in a "freeish" community and part of that is to take the good with the bad. 
I see a place in our hobby for vens, but those who keep them are in a position of trust, as their actions can have an effect on us all. 
I think you were after peoples opinions, so I gave mine.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 2, 2006)

You went to Bobby's house!



Hix


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Well said Olivehydra, everyone is free to there own opinion I hold no grudges.

Yeah hix, sure did! You comin next time too!?


----------



## herptrader (Feb 2, 2006)

** My Comment **

To me free handling dangerous elapids is a bit like speeding. Most of the time you will get away with it but you will eventually get caught/bitten.

To me it sets a poor example to put up images like this without a warning indicating that these are domesticated animals used to being handled, don't try this unless you know the animals etc. etc.

Recently we were wandering through the bush near Melbourne and came across a 1.2 meter tiger snake. I started taking pictures but my 21 year old son (who should know better) tried to pick it up. After some discussion the explanation he gave was that he had seen them picked up many times on TV and knew how to do it. He also said that he was surprised when he went to tail it and the head of the snake swung around defensively.

There is a bit of a worry showing pictures like this to kids of any age who have limited first hand experience of dangerous elapids. (Particularly if they are used to a house with fairly placid pythons.) "Do what I say and not what you see others do" just does not cut it with kids.


----------



## GetCoiled (Feb 2, 2006)

NICE pics of SPECTACULAR specimens, I do not like venemous in general but some of them are really good ones. Regarding handling those snakes I respect everyone's will to do so, maybe better if emphasizing the need to be almost expertise to do it in a such way as Steve definitely is.
Just my 2%
Cheers
Stfano


----------



## peterescue (Feb 2, 2006)

Is that last one Ceasar?
oh, BTW, your actions are extremely foolhardy. I would not recommend anyone else imitate pugsley or handle vens in such a manner.


----------



## instar (Feb 2, 2006)

Well done Steve, was this your first time free handling vens? you look pretty comfortable with them. Well maybe slightly nervous in one shot!


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

Not a stevens its a broadhead.
Youll get tagged sooner or later, fool.


----------



## OuZo (Feb 2, 2006)

God I love death adders!!! And that one's beautiful Pugs 

You're still a dickhead though :lol: 

I don't really agree with freehandling vens...in a way I'd love to do it but the consequences of a bite just aren't gonna be fun lol.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah point taken I should have added a "do not try this at home" sign on there, ohwell.

As for foolhardy yeah probably was!

True blue I wont get tagged sooner or later, its the one and probably only time I will be holding vens! 

The gentlemen who owns these has been freehandling for 40 years and still hasnt been tagged so I wasn't real concerned.

Yes Ouzo, death adder was a bit more scary! Still a great thrill though.

But for sure, no one try this at home!


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 2, 2006)

nice shots i love death adders especially the red ones. did he start handling them right after they hatched? i would be interested to know his method? maybe when they are really small he uses the holding them cupped in your hand method so they start associating your smell with being safe, so when you handle them they stay nice and calm.

andrew


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Nope, just lets the snake know he isnt there to harm it, and they remain calm, quite increadible actually, of course with great care! 

Look this isnt for everyone and I was expecting the "Your crazy!" responses that ok, and I in no way condone freehandling unless you know what you are doing. etc.

Just thought I would show a few vens off, I was going to cut my head out but thought bugger it lol


----------



## Diamond_Dan (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice snakes mate. Its always an interesting topic and one that is bound to stir up contraversy. I have seen people free handle vens before and while i was genually concerned every second it was in their hand you have to appreciate the understanding of these people. Maybe if you have a look at it the same way as someone that works with tigers. There is always a chance of a bad day or mistake but it does not stop them from the desire to study these animals further. Mal Giddings (a highly respected marine biologist) was one of the if not the first to swin in open water with great white sharks. He said that in this way he gained a greater intimacy with an animal he had comed to love, respect and admire. Of course there is always people that say that he is foolish but i guess there is those out there that think keeping snakes is rediculous. Having said all that you are a braver man than I. Be careful mate!


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks mate appreciate that comment good stuff.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 2, 2006)

Firstly pugs great pictures and very impressive animals  ...............But....people should know that these actions are very serious and should not be taken lightly.
IMO freehandling Elapids is fine for very experienced keepers.....But again be warned, like playing with fire it might be all fun and smiles but when somthing goes wrong it happens very quickly and turns very serious.

Speaking from experience  but JMO

cheers


----------



## peterescue (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilleni said:


> Me too... but i shotgun the RBBS.



???????? :? :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 
What do you actually mean by this? :shock:


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 2, 2006)

Nevermind mate... nothing to serious...


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 2, 2006)

peterescue said:


> Gilleni said:
> 
> 
> > Me too... but i shotgun the RBBS.
> ...



It just means he wants first go at the red belly.

You have to keep up with the younger generations lingo peter :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2006)

I think he means he bags first hold of the red belly Pete 

I've handled a few vens here and there, but I will say if I'd ever been bitten, it'd be due to my own dumb fault. There is a hell of a buzz attached to freehandling these animals, but that's mainly due to tempting fate :lol: Complacency is generally where people come undone IMHO.

Great pics Puglsy


----------



## Tristis (Feb 2, 2006)

pugsly i no of two people that free handeled RBBS and a tiger at a herp meeting. NPWS didnt think it was very clever they had to explain them selfs, and why they should have a license!

do what you want in your own home dont show it in public. yong kids look at this site, they dont nessaserally (spelling) read it they look at pics. young kids copy stuff. just IMO


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

Probably somewhere around none ?



basketcase said:


> i wonder how many ppl think they're going to get bitten... anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

You see it was just a matter of time, we agree :lol: 



TrueBlue said:


> Not a stevens its a broadhead.
> Youll get tagged sooner or later, fool.


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

Just to show we all suffer from a moment of madness this is me many years ago. I don't condone or encourage it, quite frankly it's crazy and saying you trust the owner means nothing, I doubt he was going to bite you.


----------



## reptililian (Feb 2, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> nice shots i love death adders especially the red ones. did he start handling them right after they hatched? i would be interested to know his method? maybe when they are really small he uses the holding them cupped in your hand method so they start associating your smell with being safe, so when you handle them they stay nice and calm.
> 
> andrew



Hey, the hand-cave is catching on! I love it! Coco Grace (freaky little Oops) does too. The minute she goes in now she relaxes and falls asleep. 

Sorry for going off topic, but I have nothing much to say about free-handling vens. Like rock climbing with no ropes... during an earthquake. I don't get it.


----------



## reptililian (Feb 2, 2006)

That is one hell of a mullet you had going there, Uncle Boa!  Is that the moment of madness to which you are refering?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

:lol: Yes I think it's a close call between the mullet and the King Brown. :lol: 
It was a very long time ago though, they were fashionable then, honest. 



reptililian said:


> That is one hell of a mullet you had going there, Uncle Boa!  Is that the moment of madness to which you are refering?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2006)

You really wouldn't have wanted him to bite you Boa, he might have broken your achy breaky heart  hehe (sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## reptililian (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

See what a nice guy I am, I'm just trying to take the heat off Pugsly. :lol: I'm big enough, I can take it :cry: 



moosenoose said:


> You really wouldn't have wanted him to bite you Boa, he might have broken your achy breaky heart  hehe (sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## reptililian (Feb 2, 2006)

Mullets are actually back in. I myself sport a "transitional mullet". (Just helping you out with the heat, Uncle Boa!)


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 2, 2006)

That's scary Boa :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Feb 2, 2006)

That mullet scared me boa....... king brown is hot tho

Do you think this one is stupid?


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

No, that goes way beyond stupid.


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 2, 2006)

is that you boa in that picture? 



> Hey, the hand-cave is catching on! I love it! Coco Grace (freaky little Oops) does too. The minute she goes in now she relaxes and falls asleep.



well it would work with the vens. basically: your smell = safety, which would seriously help if you are trying to have a ven that you can free handle. also just wondering did you cool the vens befor handling them? i know if i am handling my python if he had been in the cold areas hes alot easier to handle unlike when hes in the hot areas and hes really alert!

only problem with the cupped hand thing with a newly hatched ven is what if it desides to bite the sides of its strangely warm cave?

andrew


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes that is me, taken a very long time ago when I was young and stupid, now I am old and stupid. 



SLACkra said:


> is that you boa in that picture?


----------



## Hickson (Feb 2, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Yeah hix, sure did! You comin next time too!?



I've already been to his place a few times.



SLACkra said:


> did he start handling them right after they hatched? i would be interested to know his method? maybe when they are really small he uses the holding them cupped in your hand method so they start associating your smell with being safe, so when you handle them they stay nice and calm.



No, Bob gets some as adults and is freehandling some within six weeks.



Hix


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

Boa,- a mullet like that on a melon like that was NEVER in fashion. :wink:


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, I've heard reports about you, I think it's 'people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones'. :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

never had a mullet in me life, but Ive got one hell of a ugly melon. :wink:


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

There you go then. In my defense I didn't sport the mullet for long, still too long though in hindsight. :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

Come on Boa, I know that you kept that hellish mullet and had it made into a wig, and when you think no ones looking you just cant help yourself and wear it around the house, Ive also heard confirmed reports of a mullet bearing Ashley Boa doing the grocery shopping at woolies.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 2, 2006)

:lol: was that thing sewn onto your head....Joe dirt style :lol:


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 2, 2006)

If it was he probably still has it... :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

When I got it all cut off the girl doing it asked if I wanted to keep it as it was about 2 feet long, I said no but wish I had now. I could use it to keep my ears warm on these long cold Queensland winter nights.


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

You must admit this thou Boa, its gone from a thread on handling hot herps to Boas mullet and the mullet seems to be winning, that just goes to show you how extremty frightening that mullet is.


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes it has taken the heat out of it, maybe I should post the photo of my mullet wrestling an alligator in the Florida Everglades ?


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally i like seeing pics likes these........it can show people who are ignorant towards snakes and show a total hate for them that these animals are not deserving of the foul reputations they have. I took a friend to see a herp meeting where elapids were free handled and he was in awe. This was a person who use to shoot them. He also said he would never consider handling them the way he was shown. There are risks with everything you do whether it be skydiving, snake handling or scuba diving. We can't make every hobby in the world foolproof or safe for people lacking in common sense. Top pics Steve, i'm still going with you next time.

Simone.


----------



## alby (Feb 2, 2006)

hey pugs you are so taking me too next time im not touching any though hehehe im a chicken but ill come just to see it again hehehe


----------



## NoOne (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW pugsly you are such a big man, so brave! I'm in awe of your greatness, you really must know what your doing, one question though, if you wanted to show off vens why didn't you take some pics of them on the ground?
Makes sense to me to hold them near your face :roll: 
Particularly that death adder, that was so smart, i can't wait until people like you end up in hospital in intensive care, now that would be funny :lol: 


BTW Stevo i don't think thats stupid, did they have funny looking scars up the side of their heads


----------



## krusty (Feb 2, 2006)

cool pics mate


----------



## stiffler (Feb 2, 2006)

dugadugabowbow said:


> i can't wait until people like you end up in hospital in intensive care, now that would be funny :lol:



A touch lame that comment :x 
If he chooses to free handle vens under the supervision of an experienced keeper then thats his deal. Everything in life is a risk. Thats like saying cos you drive a car I can't wait to see you get in a crash and be in intensive care.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

"WOW pugsly you are such a big man, so brave! I'm in awe of your greatness, you really must know what your doing, one question though, if you wanted to show off vens why didn't you take some pics of them on the ground? "

Well thats what I went there for until he asked if I wanted a hold. Its not about being brave mate, I know PLENTY of people who have done this, they stay quiet thats there choice, do I think I am a big man, well 6'3" and 100kg, yeah I probably am. Do I know what I am doing, no, but did I do everything I was told to do, yes.

"Particularly that death adder, that was so smart, i can't wait until people like you end up in hospital in intensive care, now that would be funny."

Ahhh why APS is so unique comments like these.. Sorry I forgot you are the most experienced reptile keeper on earth i forgot my mistake. If me ending up in intensive care is amusing to you, then mate I think you are the one with problems!


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

On another note, I was going to say this was a very interesting thread and thanks to the contributors bar one person who finds people in intensive care funny.. :shock: 

Thanks for the photos too, Love the mullet sensational!


----------



## Dicco (Feb 2, 2006)

Posting pictures of yourself casually handling a crap load of some of the worlds most deadly elapids and right upto your face in many cases on a site full of young(and even old) and very Naieve(sp?) herpers is not very bright! And you've got to be kidding me if you think a dislamer turns you off, they do nothing, I was once a person who fits the description above, you don't think it'll happen to you and seeing a person calmly and without fail boosts your encouragement to do so.


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 2, 2006)

why is everyone in the photos looking at the camera instead of the potential death sentence in their hands?


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats fine mate I acknowledge that, it wont happen to me because of two things:
a) it didnt
b) I dont plan to keep vens and don't think I have the need to hold them it was just a one off.

The disclaimer is only because a few members got all upset, I didnt bother originally because of your point.

Everyone can have there own opinion thats fine, but when you start finding it funny that people are in intensive care, well thats just downright disturbing, if it was ever to happen to someone he knows, he will be regreting that comment.

I love APS!


----------



## Nome (Feb 2, 2006)

You knew you'd get this reaction....people that have kept vens for years don't post pictures up of themselves holding them...you are giving Bob a bad name. I wonder how Bob would feel if he knew that a person that has never kept vens posted up his picture of himself holding them at Bob's house on the world wide web for all to see, you even mentioned his name.

you are a law student, you know by doing this that you aren't being smart, and adding your disclaimer later shows that as well. 

The thing is our hobby needs all the help it can get, there are many parties and bodies that would like to outlaw the keeping of reptiles. If you had gotten bitten, you would have been in the media like everyone else lately has been...and the fact that you were at a keeper's house holding them of your own free will would have put up the debate again, should these people be keeping reptiles? You know how most people think about snakes...a lot don't need much of an exuse.

And also the fact that if one of them had hit you, you would be costing the tax payers upwards of a $1000 dollars to fix something stupid that you decided to do yourself. Think about how that looks.

And when duga said funny, he meant it's like those people on funniest home videos and the like that film themselves doing something incredibly stupid and dangerous and end up getting hurt. You sit there and laugh because it's just so stupid and you wonder if they were born with brains.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote from No-one:
by the way Stevo i don't think thats stupid, did they have funny looking scars up the side of their heads 

Does that mean im not so tuff afterall?????


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

> You knew you'd get this reaction....people that have kept vens for years don't post pictures up of themselves holding them...you are giving Bob a bad name. I wonder how Bob would feel if he knew that a person that has never kept vens posted up his picture of himself holding them at Bob's house on the world wide web for all to see, you even mentioned his name.



mmm lets see No, I wasnt the one who mentioned his name..

Yes Bob knew exactly what I was doing I was even speaking to him as the replies came through! He took the photos and told me to put the good ones up on the net. So i did. We both new that there would be these responses and I have never complained about anyone calling me an idiot or crazy, or a richard cranium lol



> you are a law student, you know by doing this that you aren't being smart, and adding your disclaimer later shows that as well.



Correct, there is no need for a disclaimer, if I see someone swimming with sharks do I just jump in? I see Steve Erwin wrestling crocodiles, yeah he puts a disclaimer up, so, maybe I dont see it, do I do it? someone gets away with murder in a movie so do I go out and try it? NO 

If people are stupid like me then thats there problem, you have made your point about younger people watching, and thats fine! So, move on.



> And when duga said funny, he meant it's like those people on funniest home videos and the like that film themselves doing something incredibly stupid and dangerous and end up getting hurt. You sit there and laugh because it's just so stupid and you wonder if they were born with brains.



Yeah, sure he did. Even so, being in intensive care after a snake bite is a little different to being hit in the nuts with a cricket bat.. Your kidding arent you.


----------



## Nome (Feb 2, 2006)

HAHAHA we have our first hell man!

Yes if you did get bitten from stupid unecessary handling then yeah i would laugh.
I may have problems but as you said i am the most exprienced keeper here so i don't really care.


PMSL Stevo just don't tell anyone you be the toughest bloke around 


Cheers
Steve aka dugadugabowbow


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 2, 2006)

pugsly said:


> if I thought I was going to get bitten I wouldnt have done it!



But thats just it Pugsly, you dont know when you're about to get bitten. In case you haven't heard, snakes are UNPREDICTABLE!!! :shock: 

But anyway, you enjoyed yourself and i guess for now thats all that matters :wink: I'm not going to tell you you're an idiot because i dont think you are. You're a person with a great passion for these animals, and sometimes that passion can be very hard to fight back!! Who am i to tell you what to do, i'm guilty of free handling venomous snakes, most especially wild ones back in my early teens :shock: . Thankfully though, free handling venomous snakes is a childish phase i quickly grew out of!!

Not knocking you at all Pugsly...i'm seriously glad you enjoyed it


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Seems we have a mixed response, which is good, I love a good debate, some good points some terrible points, in the end we all learnt something, Pugs is a crazy illegitimate child! Oh yeah and kids Don't try this at home because apparently its all my fault if you do.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Serp, see I love posts like that, simple, friendly, and honest.

And yes I did enjoy myself mate. I would be glad to go back and this time photograph them on the lawn! (Maybe lol)


----------



## stiffler (Feb 2, 2006)

Why can't we all just love each other?


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 2, 2006)

pugsly said:


> do I think I am a big man, well 6'3" and 100kg



100kg? :shock: Dude is that fat or muscle? I'm only 67kg, no fat!!!


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

> Why can't we all just love each other?



Yeah that will be the day on APS! But it s anice thought.. 



> If he chooses to free handle vens under the supervision of an experienced keeper then thats his deal. Everything in life is a risk. Thats like saying cos you drive a car I can't wait to see you get in a crash and be in intensive care



Exactly..


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm 6'4" and a 108. :lol: There is some relaxed muscle in there.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, I spend a couple of days at work and come back to another massacre. I guess I am biased. I know both Pugs & the other bloke (won't mention name for fear of stabbing).

Firstly, if this thread is as dangerous as people say then please remove it. Safety should always come before our political comments. Unfortunately, our worlds are full of Steve Irwin catching fierce snaks and holding them. But he pretends they are wild and can still be handled. Steve did not pretend that.

My son is 6 years old and a huuuge fan of Steve Irwin. Both my children have been to herp shows with free handling of vens (mac herps, Childers) but they are still very wary of them. Yet put them near a car park on their own and death is certain. As a parent, I have no problem what Steve has done. My kids have a much higher chance of dying in a motor vehicle accident but they still show car chases on TV.

Oh, and Boa, its all muscle.

Just my biased opinion.

Oh, and no Steve, I dont want to see you in intensive care. Who would mind my house?


----------



## junglemad (Feb 2, 2006)

popcorn Sadge?


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 2, 2006)

It seems jealousy and bitchiness is alive and well. If you didn't like his pics people should keep there mouths shut. You don't see people making coments about how they're sick to death of repeat threads of "show us ya darwins" etc. If Pugsly chooses to free handle an elapid thats his business...comments such as l"aughing if he was to be bitten" is down right childish and nasty. Future comments from people like this would hardly command respect regardless of the expertise they believe they have. Pugsly has never really attacked anyone on this site, he deserves the same.
The problem with people is that no one will accept repsonsibility for their actions. People are so quick to blame somebody else. Pugsly knew the risks and while he would not be too happy if he were to be bitten he knows that is the risk and he took it. There is really no difference in jumping out of a plane and not having a chute open or doing 200 clicks on an R1 and having somone pull out on you.. Its a risk!!!!!.........so if there is anybody else on here wanting to attack somebody who enjoyed their experience of handling elapids start a new post of "lets have a bitch" under Chit Chat and let people who enjoyed Pugsly's photos finish off this thread.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 2, 2006)

P.S. It's Valentino Rossi's fault i got caught doing wheelie on my R1 at 180 k's. I saw him do it and it made me do it too.

Simone.


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

What are you trying to say ?


----------



## NoOne (Feb 2, 2006)

Who cares Boa it can't be that important :lol:


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2006)

:lol: 



dugadugabowbow said:


> Who cares Boa it can't be that important :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2006)

You cannot compare a pic of someone free handling elpapids to a pic of someone driving a car.
It is nothing remotely like the same thing sorry.
It is his choice, absolutely.
I have a probelm with pics being posted, the same as I would if some one came on and started bnragging about drink driving.
My opinion, for the 2 rand it's worth is that anyone who gets bitten free handling should pay for the treatment of the bite. $100,000 or so per night in ICU anyone?


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

> Who cares Boa it can't be that important



Yeah simone wasn't making fun of people in Intensive care, cause its so funny and all.



> that anyone who gets bitten free handling should pay for the treatment of the bite. $100,000 or so per night in ICU anyone?



Why because you are paying for it? you work out how much or YOUR money it will cost you and ill forward you the 40c ok.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

> Oh, and no Steve, I dont want to see you in intensive care. Who would mind my house?



PMSL well maybe Duga cause he would be having such a great time and all.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't pay tax.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

> I don't pay tax.



Before I respond why dont you expand on this, is it because you are still 13 and cant work yet? Or that the dole doesnt get taxed? Please elaborate.


----------



## NoOne (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you have your vens license puglsy?


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Whats that got to do with anything.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 2, 2006)

Then its not coming out of your pocket is it Magpie.

ALL i am saying is that if you dont like the pics posted by Steve keep your fingers off the keyboard. Don't attack him.

Secondly, people take all kinds of dangerous risks, its their choice whether its speeding, snake handling whatever. It is no one elses fault but their own if something goes wrong.

Tell everyone with a hobbie to pay for their own injuries, maybe a paper cut from a stamp? 

Simone.


----------

